# Perdido Key mid October surf fishing??



## arch252 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll be in Orange Beach the week of Oct. 19th. Hoping to do some surf fishing in Perdido Key. Needing info on good spots to surf fish, what will be biting and what bait to use.


I have an annual surf fishing license in Florida so I want to hit the beach and get my hook wet for the 3rd time this year! 

We were in Santa Rosa in early spring and about two weeks too early for the Pompano. We went to Mexico Beach in mid July and I caught a monster Jack and we got a nice black tip and some blues using little live whitings and about a dozen 8 to 12 pound black drum using sand fleas. The drum tasted great! Very clean with only a few parasites that were easily removed. 

I haven't surf fished this late in the year. Can anyone suggest a good public spot to drive through where fishing won't be a nuisance to others. I doubt too many people will be in the water. I'd like to find a spot with cleaning stations available if there are any.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Give me a bit and I'll get back to you on this.


----------

